# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Найден способ блокировки Bad Rabbit

## olejah

Эксперты нашли способ заблокировать активность нашумевшего шифровальщика Bad Rabbit, терроризирующего СМИ России и Украины.

Специалисты предлагают следующую последовательность действий:
создать файл C:\windows\infpub.datвыставить этому файлу права «только для чтения».
По словам исследователей, это позволит сохранить ваши файлы нетронутыми даже в том случае, когда шифратор попал в систему.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

